# Land Mullets



## ad (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi All,
Chasing some info on land mullets.
please keep all haircut jokes to yourselves.
I have read that when handled they either go stiff or thrash about uncontrollably, true?
I believe they can co habitat with blueys, but has anyone any experience with cohabitation of these guys?
1 book explained 4 reasons for them being called 'mullets' can anyone name them? lol
I believe lamington np is a great place to see wild ones, has anyone some good viewing locations?
Cheers
Ad


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ad, yep when you first grab them out of an enclosure they struggle wildly but then they mostly settle and got a bit stiff, only to struggle again in a minute or 2. I have kept them with majors and pink tongues without incident, but that dosent mean it wont happen, i think if a land mullet got hungry enough, a major might start looking mighty tasty, a friend has them in a pit with blueys and they seem to get along alright, wouldnt expect to be pulling out many babies unless you separated gravid females. If you go to the imformation building at Binna burra , there are usually couple around the board walk


----------



## ad (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks heaps Pike!
I intend getting a couple, I think I will house them seperate to avoid dramas,
but they are stunning looking animals I couldnt refuse em!! lol
Cheers
Ad


----------



## indicus (Mar 20, 2005)

"There awesome Ad, not hard to keep on a varied diet of soft fruit, insects added for protien .... the 'Rep-cal' adult bearded food goes down well....Watch adults with small bluies/beards etc, they maybe troublesome at times.....Try 'Mt Nebo', 'Mt Glourious', down your way, seen them at both locations....."


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Hey Ad, now your talking my language. Hate to rub it in but out of all my animals my Land Mullet Marcia is the best , most placid and adorable girl ever. I keep mine with a pair of King Skinks and a pair of Cunningham Skinks and don't have a problem at all.
AS for viewing them, Lamington yes but Springwood you will see them at the side of the road in pairs all over the place and especially in the rainforest areas at the back of Coolangatta. But they're quick, once you stop the car they're GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE. 
I always believe they were called Land Mullets cos' of the flaps near the ear are suppose to resemble a fish. One doco Lizards of Oz says it's cos they have a "disgusting fishy" smell. My girl however and others i have seen in the wild are like lillies in a field full of tulips, they don't stink. Although i must admit, when i brought my girl home in the car i lay the pillow case on the floor of the car and my friend had to pull out the carpet and wash it four times to get the smell of crap out of his car. That was bad but still....not fishy.
Hey Pike01, do you breed Major Skinks? I'd love a pair of them and i have a thing for Yakka Skinks too. If anyone breeds them PM me please. Here's one of my girl and i'll take some more pics later.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*2 more 4 u*

and dad with his girl


----------



## ad (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Hey thanks indicus, and simone,
Thanks for the pics simone, that is one awesome animal you have there!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Your welcome Ad.
She is a terrific girl, Dad's favourite. I do know that this one in particulardoesn't handle the cold too well whereas others i have do. She seems gets brought into an indoor enclosure for winter and put back outdoors in Spring. 
I offer her dead mice on occasions and rolled oats, eggs, dog food, mushrooms etc. ( mushies seem to be one of her favourites ) but i find she never misses a chance to hoe in when i grate lettuce, carrots, apples, rokmelons etc, and mix it all up. 

Simone.


----------



## indicus (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

"Top shots, how could ya not love that.....i think you just increased there popularity, awesome guy's"


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

lmao, i can't help but think they look similar to a bog on legs lol!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

do they bite? and if so does it hurt?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

stick ur finger in her mouth.and find out..lol


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Hey Azztech i have never seen a bog that looked like my girl before but then again all chefs are different.

They can certainly bite and the story my vet told me went like this.....She told me you dont want to get bitten and i asked if she ever saw somone get bitten. She said yes and when i asked how big the bite mark was she said there wasn't..........
IT TOOK THE WHOLE PIECE. Apparently, it bit a guy she was working with below the thumb and luckily didn't get enough in its mouth to damage the muscle. but this guy had an ulcer where his skin use to be.
Also, when Marcia goes to the vet for her yearly checkup ( i'm paranoid about their health) when it comes time to getting her mouth open you can feel her jaw muscles tighten. When the cotton tip goes in the mouth there is no getting it back from her until she's ready to spit it out. You don't want to get bitten by one but my girl has spent this morning sitting on my shoulder eating banana out of my fingers. She's great.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*Just one more for ya's*

Final one of Marcia, but once again, in my father's arms.

Simone.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 20, 2005)

johnbowemonie, yeah i have major skinks, i have new born, yearlings and sub adults, where did you get your king skinks, i had a litter born yesterday. dont know about ulcers from mullet bites, been bitten a few times by them and no probs afterwards, the worst skink bite i ever had was a king skink, it bit and twisted, i had to hold it to stop it doing a death roll ha ha. In the end the whole area was numb and i couldnt pry it off without hurting it so i put it down and it twisted aroundinto 2 rolls and ripped me open.The whole area where he bit was snow white, he squeezed all the blood out of it


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: Just one more for ya*

Sorry Everyone i realised i made a typo area.....ITS SPRINGBROOK not Springwood. Springbrook is south east Queensland about half hour from Currumbin area. ( i only just got back from Springwood in the Blue Mountains and it's all a bit much for my poor blonde brain)

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

My big King Skink nipped me once and i nearly had a heart attack. It was a nip but it was a split second fear i had after i saw it attack the bag that it was shipped in. It grabbed it, shook, then twisted it like a death roll and i had to unwrap the bag from around it's head.... i knew i never wanted a bite from a king skink. My other King skink is very placid but still, don't put fingers too close to his mouth.
There are some pics of my King's on this thread
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=9016&highlight=king+skinks

Simone.

God that had to hurt Pike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep definately my most agressive lizard, you should of seem me trying to get the babies out, the parents kept me at bay for a while. Indicus, david williams was down here not long ago, and he reackons youd like em.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 20, 2005)

Ad, I keep a colony of 6 mullets(2 males, 4 females) in a avairy with common and blotched bluetongues. They get along fine and never fight. However , all 3 species as adults will eat any babies in the avairy. I have even seen mullets eating hatchling mullets.

As for being called Land Mullets. One reason was that their profile is the same shape as a mullet fish. Also their scales look like the scales on a mullet fish. Also the scales over the ears make it look like gills. And also they are shinny and slippery to hold like a fish.

How'd I go?????


----------



## ad (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Bigguy,
great feedback on the cohabitating, cheers.
as for the four, pretty well spot on! 
to quote 'Australian Lizards' by Keith Davey
"Firstly, the large scales on its body resemble fish scales; secondly, it's head is said to resemble that of a mullet; thirdly, the glossy scales give the impression of 'swimming' as the lizard weaves its way through the scrub areas of the rain-forest and fourthly, early settlers killed the skink for the pot, and its flesh is supposedly not unlike that of the fish."


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh how horrid, i couldn't imagine eating my Marcia. Glad to see that those practices were stopped (i'd like to think so, but i wouldn't put it past my neighbours)

Simone.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Pike, my pm's are playing up so I'll post it here



> Hi Pike, I hear you have Majors and land mullets, do you breed either? I'm very interested in newborns at the moment.
> Cheers


----------



## ether (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is my land mullet...


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dicco, no its my PMs that dont work, dont have any Juv mullets at the moment, but have majors and king skinks


----------



## peterescue (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*



Azztech said:


> lmao, i can't help but think they look similar to a bog on legs lol!



Says more about your diet than about the lizard. :wink:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

hey Pike01,
How much each are you selling them for? Are you able to sex any of them?

Simone.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Which ones, havent thought about it, was just keeping them to trade with for other animals.you must be Simone who is after a female king skink, yes?


----------



## earthmother (Mar 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Arent they gorgeous? They look so relaxed.

Gotta love the name 'Marcia" 
We have them around here too.
Do they bite like Blueys?
I've never been bitten by one but I'm guessing it's like a Bluey bite and they're nasty! I tried to save a baby BTS from a neighbours cat once and it attached to my finger, left a bleeding cut and a bruise. ouch.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Yep, that would be me Pike01. Definately after a female King.

Earthmother, i would like to be able to tell you how a bite feels but don't fancy sticking my finger in to find out for you.

Simone.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Hey Pike, I'm after some young Majors, any chance you'd sell as I really don't have anything to trade?


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi simone, the problem is i dont know if the big one is a female, never heard of xraying skinks to sex them, what do you look for? Hollow hemipene pockets? If i knew it was a female for sure i would sell her to you. Dicco, what are they worth for this years model.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 22, 2005)

Not really sure, only seen em for sale once, I'll try find the price for them.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 22, 2005)

No luck, what do you think their worth?


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 23, 2005)

When i bought my bubs 2 years ago i paid 250 each. I bought an adult male for 180 last year. AS for sexing, my vet probed mine but the other way is xraying. I freak at the thought of probing so i definately don't do it. If you ever happen to find out what sex it is let me know what you want for her ( if its a her).I won't mind paying for a vet to sex it for you. My big King was sitting queitly in my hand today and i saw his eyes move towards my finger so i put him back really quickly. I'm getting desperate to get him a girl.

Simone.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 23, 2005)

Ether, that's the most frightening mullet I've ever seen. Don't go getting a perm now!

Here's a pic of a local wild LM in a friends backyard. He's been a resident for about 3 years. Cute and mulletty.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that is a handsome fella. I was holding Marcia earlier today and she walked up my chest and went to sleep on my neck. I've brought her in from her outodor pit cos last year i left her out till the beginning of April and she got a cold. She's indoors now and likes to think she's in charge of the reptile room. I love the Egernai lizards, awesome creatures.

Simone.


----------



## ad (Mar 23, 2005)

He is a beauty em, 
I cant wait to get mine now.
Simone, your passion for them shows - and it is contagious.
I woner how many people's eyes you have opened! lol
Cheers
ad


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Simone , i will probe it for you, but didnt think it was very reliable, only ever heard of x-raying monitors, didnt know they had ossifications. I usually look for the secondry sexual features Like bulkier head and slimmer body. Anyone else have any ideas. Bigguy how do you sex your skinks?


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh and Dicco was talking about Majors, any idea on the price of them?


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 25, 2005)

I remember seeing major skinks a couple of years ago once going for 250 then the other for 220. My Land mullet got xrayed and the vet said she was a female. It was done while she was getting her tail looked at. I've just put her back outside into her outdoor enclosure for the day. She was clinging to my shoulder and didn't want me to put her down again. My king skinks have got big heads and they are male. The older male and a more stumpy but very wide head.
Thanks Pike01
Simone.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah i paid $350 for my adult male, but that was from a pet shop in Melb, what about $80 each Dicco.Just found another 2 baby kings in the pit today. I had a friend over to help me get them out and he reckons they are the taipan of the lizard world ha ha.I am just about to probe that king for you Simone.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 25, 2005)

$80 each sounds great Pike, how many you got? If you can make it to the gathering I could get them off you then if it's good for you.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land Mullets.....yeah yeah*

Sweet looking lizards.

I am not a fan of skinks, but the larger species really appeal too me.

Oh, if you think a bite from a big skink hurts, trying having a HUGE panoptes rip open your hand. Had lots of stitches from that one. Im still typing one handed, and that was almost a month ago. Scary thing wazs, my doc didnt know you didnt stitch monitor wounds, because of all the bacteria, so after talking too Bryan fry, I had too go and get them all out, clean the wound, wait a week, and restitch them.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 25, 2005)

I know of two ways of sexing large skinks. The first is by probing which is fairly easy if someone holds the skink for you. Males easily probe two to three times deeper then females.

The second way I was shown be a fellow herper. That is to open the cloaca and apply pressure to the undersection of the lizards tail base as if you were trying to pop the hemipenes. Males have large veins leading to the hemipenes that females do not have for obvious reasons. When you apply the presure you force the vein to the surface and it can easily be seen showing that its a male.

Both ways work very well, the popping is the easiest. BUT a word of warning. They nearly always crap all over you so be prepared. YUK

I have never heard of xraying skinks, only monitors. Does it work or was the vet just guessing. I would be interested to hear more about this and what the vet looks for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Tryd the probing thing bigguy,its very unreliabe the female skinks have hemi clitoris thats why its not used with blues.Probed some young and adults last year and there wasnt much diff between male and female.There is but its not allot like snakes where the differance is clear,the best bet is the veins near the cloaca.All the methods available to sex skinks is discussed in detail in the blue-tongue skinks Contributions to tiliqua and cyclodomorphus it can be found on Mike Swans herp books and is a very interesting book to read because it has many contributors including Glenn Shea and Robert Hitz.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey bigguy,
I can ask my vet for a copy of the x-ray if you like. Originally it was a suspected broke tail that i was getting Marcia xrayed for. When i asked if it could be sexed the vet pointed out about the boney structures in the pelvic area. She was positive is was a female, i will stop by and ask her about it on Tuesday so i can tell you more. She did sex my king Skinks through probing.
I will get back to you bigguy

Simone


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Simone switched back to king skink thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: Johnbow,what you gotta do now is see if they really are male and female.They probe alright just not reliably like snakes.Beware. heaps of people have tryd the probing thing with skinks.its when they drop a litter etc you know you stuffed up. :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 27, 2005)

Wouldn't i just love it to see baby King Skinks running around the house. I think there behaviour is odd, they sleep alongside each other if not on top of, never fight, share their food, there is not dominance at all.
I hope i have stuffed up.

Simone


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

You will end up with a pair of Kings by the grace of god or two hard core mardy grar kings riding each other hard around the pit. Yeee Haaaaa!


----------



## earthmother (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you talking about the Egernia frerei or the Egernia major? Are they the same Skink?
Which one is known as the King?

Our BTS lay together in the yard as adults. I've come across 3 basking together with little two lined skinks running about. They're so laidback you've got to love them.
I even got pics once of them 'doin' the wild thing'. 
Does that put my tally up to 3 now?


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 27, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha your killing me oldfella. That's why i was stunned when the vet said they were both boys. They are just so friendly i didn't think that 2 male skinks would be like that towards each other. HANG ON............. Whats the point in sticking a female in there if they are gay kings to begin with?????

Simone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Huh Huh johnbow,both boys eh,well i hope the sub adult pike has is a girl for ya or itll end up like the village people lizzy style at your place.Pikes price of about 15o is cheap for captive bred considering it would be at least 200 plus charges from WA,which could easily add another 250 making it 450 say.Pikes king skinks really are good value when you take every thing into account.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 28, 2005)

For sure, it was Pike who i bought my first off 2 years ago. I have a pic titled Nice King under the King Skink thread and that is the original one off Pike. Gorgeous creatures. I'd like to think i would have my own lil colony of King Skinks but i think it may be the Village People Vs Culture Club knowing my luck.

Simone.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 29, 2005)

E.M, Egernia frerei is the Major skink, Egernia major is the land mullet and kings skink is Egernia kingii, hope that clears it up a bit for you.


----------

